# Resources for new believers



## dkicklig (Jan 18, 2006)

Can I get some recommendations for material new believers? Think baby steps and easy reading.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2006)

See this thread.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> See this thread.



Perhaps add to the lists on the thread this book: _Basic Christianity_ by John R. W. Stott.


----------

